# Ubuntu is failing to boot-



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

Short version is when I try to boot it says,

```
[COLOR=#ffd700]*[/COLOR]PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
[OK]*stopping system V initialisation compatibility
[OK]*Starting system V runlevel compatibility
[OK]*Starting deferred execution scheduler
[OK]*starting regular background program processing daemon
[OK]Starting LightDM Display Manager
[OK]*Starting ACPI daemon
```
I tried googling it and it said that it's some sort of graphics driver failure.
I tried following the steps on this
http://askubuntu.com/questions/85307/how-to-load-graphical-display-manager-when-booting
but it wouldn't save the changes.

Any advice?


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2012)

how old is your computer?

does it have brand new hardware? or is the hardware fairly rare and unheard of?

if you've been having Ubuntu on the computer and just now having problems, did it happen after an update?

these are basic questions that need to be answered


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> how old is your computer?
> 
> does it have brand new hardware? or is the hardware fairly rare and unheard of?
> 
> ...


My computer's parts are six years old, I replaced out the harddrive, ram with new parts though.

It's been having troubles booting as of late for a while, it would take about 20 seconds on the part that I wrote out and only today has it completely gotten stuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Never mind folks, I went with the "aww fuck it" option.  I backed up my files and reinstalled ubuntu.


----------

